# Threatened abortion



## kumeena (May 6, 2013)

When do you use 640.00 (threatened ab unspec.)? What is the  differene between 640.00 and 640.03 (threatened ab antepartum)? 

Thank you


----------



## jdibble (May 6, 2013)

Threaten abortion antepartum 640.03 means the patient has not delivered yet.  640.01 means the patient delivered.  640.00 means that the doctor did not specify in the note or chart whether the patient delivered or didn't.


----------



## kumeena (May 7, 2013)

Patient came to Emergency room and dicharged on the same day. Doctor document "Threat ab". Should I code 640.00 or 640.03?

Thank you


----------



## Anastasia (May 12, 2013)

640.00 unspecified


----------



## kumeena (May 13, 2013)

Thank you


----------

